# Bear squeeze bottle suppliers



## agralogix (Jan 6, 2013)

Blue Sky Bee Supply is about an hour from you in Ravenna, Ohio


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

Blue sky genrerally has the best prices but most are sold in bulk so shipping can get expensive. Kelly's has free shipping coming up for a week soon.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Ben Franklin said:


> Who has the best price and delivery of Bear Bottles???


How many do you need? If you need a lot of them and plan to need more next year I woulkd recommend buying a large box of them and KD(knocked down) boxes. I get mine from a supplier in NY, Wixson Honey Inc, Dundee, NY. They get theirs from Gamber Honey Co.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

I buy direct from Gamber.......


----------



## Locpic (May 15, 2013)

It depends on where they are located in reference to your location. Shipping can get expensive.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Tis true, Gamnber is in PA, so hes closer.... I have not seen any bee suplly houses with better prices.


----------

